# Uneven pelvis



## graciemoo (28 January 2009)

Sorry I have posted this twice, I also put it in Vet section for volume of responses...

OK, so I had the physio out last night and he noticed Buddy's pelvis is slightly uneven - the left side is slightly lower (muscular 1/4 inch, bone 2mm). He recommended putting a 2mm thicker shoe on the left hind to bring the pelvis up and help to build the muscle evenly.

I just wondered whether anyone had experience of this or whether they knew about it and can offer advice?

The reason it is lower is probably from doing the splits in the field a few years ago (long before I had him), as the left hip is further forward, and it is this that is causing the drop.

Thanks to anyone who can help. 






Photo is from when I first bought him, 4 months ago - presumed that i was where he had been worked harder on one side.


----------



## oofadoofa (28 January 2009)

I used to use a weighted boot on a mare that had the same problem.  I was told to keep it on in the stable and whilst exercising for several months and it definitely worked.  She went on to race and win!


----------



## jumpthemoon (28 January 2009)

If this happens to my horses I have a McTimoney Chirpractor out who makes and adjustment and the pelvis realigns. I would then work on improving the muscle tone in the quarters. If you're not going to work on building the muscles there isn't a lot of point having the pelvis realigned to be honest, as it will probably drop back again.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (28 January 2009)

i have a horse who has an unlevel pelvis due to an old injury as a baby. Physio has worked it through brilliantly and now unless you knew his problem you wouldn't be able to notice (unless you were looking for it) with me, its a case of routine physio's, correct muscle work and a good fitting saddle. Personally a chiropractic won't work as good because a physio uses a machine that works really well into the muscle that isn't possible via physical manipulation. I use a chiropractic on my other horses who has no problems other than the usual.


----------



## JenHunt (28 January 2009)

I teach a girl who's pony has one hip that is so different that if you stand behind him, when he's stood square then he looks like he is resting a hind leg... Its as a result of a problem when he was being born. But he is perfectly sound, and passes a 5* vet check with just a comment about suitability for showing.

but, he is one of the most talented ponies i've come across. He's 14hh and will jump 1.30m with no problem. 

The only thing i notice is when she rides another pony she doesn't sit square. But it is something we can work on.

I would suggest that you work with your vet and farrier to get a range of options for you to look at, then work out which suits you and your pocket best. 

If it were me I would probably do nothing if he is sound.


----------



## teddyt (28 January 2009)

How did he measure the difference? 2mm difference is tiny to the naked eye! Curious to know how he was that accurate?


----------



## Bossanova (28 January 2009)

I cant see any difference what-so-ever


----------



## RachelB (28 January 2009)

My share horse's pelvis has been out for a while - he always stands with his left hind either out behind him or well in front, but never square behind as his left hip is low and it's painful for him to stand square. Owner had spent literally hundreds of pounds with vet and physio to try to find out what was wrong, to no avail. He is also regularly seen by a McTimoney chiropractor, who never said anything.
A different chiropractor came out the other day and instantly said his pelvis is out - 20 minutes later after some hauling Berlin's legs in the air and some poking and prodding, the horse could stand square for the first time in years.
A chiro would be my first port of call


----------



## MrsMozart (28 January 2009)

Has pone been scanned and xrayed to find out the underlyng cause?


----------



## saddlesore (28 January 2009)

Is it uneven through muscle or 'tilted' through injury/birth? I've had two horses with tilted pelvises (sp) and had an osteopath out to manipulate them. Never had any problems with it though so unless horse is lame as a result i'd probably leave well alone


----------



## graciemoo (29 January 2009)

OK. It was physio I had out.

He wants to try him on the raised shoe and see how that helps.

Although I appreciate the manipulation thing, I want to leave it alone in that respect, as the ligament in there is surrounded by so much deep tissue and muscle, it would risk damaging something else in the process.

He has NO soreness around it, no tightness, nothing. It is definitely an old injury - likely to have been when he left a leg out hunting on a solid fence, or slamming the breaks on in the field and doing the splits, or even as some of you have said, from something going wrong during birth. I think the field or fence one is most likely however.

He is NOT lame on it.

Adding the 2mm thicker shoe, brings the pelvis (bone) level, and prevents him correcting his spine from bending to alter the balance. Like a human with a higher right side pelvis, they would lean their spine to the right, rather than walk slanted. This can cause spinal problems. By placing insteps in human shoes, this helps to prevent this. It is the same for horses.

The 2mm difference may not be exact. It is certainly no more than 5mm. Physio would rather not push pelvis up far enough to start than push it too high by over doing it. You can tell the difference by concentrating on the dark line running along his spine. When you look from behind it is ever so slightly 'sloped'. The fact the right hind has been overcompensating and has built up more muscle emphasises it, but looking at the pelvis bone, it is only very slight.

I am confident that the shoe will help to level the pelvis, and in turn allow him to build his muscle evenly on both sides, not just in the hind, but throughout the body.


----------



## graciemoo (29 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i have a horse who has an unlevel pelvis due to an old injury as a baby. Physio has worked it through brilliantly and now unless you knew his problem you wouldn't be able to notice (unless you were looking for it) with me, its a case of routine physio's, correct muscle work and a good fitting saddle. Personally a chiropractic won't work as good because a physio uses a machine that works really well into the muscle that isn't possible via physical manipulation. I use a chiropractic on my other horses who has no problems other than the usual. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What do you think about the thicker shoe? The physio has said that trying to manipulate back into place (because it is an old injury) it could damage some of the deep tissues and muscle surrounding it.
The shoe is only there to help correct the uneven weight going down each leg, and prevent him bending/twisting elsewhere to compensate. It will allow the muscle on the left to build up and even out across the whole hind.


----------

